# Where do walleye go during the day



## officework13 (Feb 25, 2008)

i am in Central Saskatchean fishing on a larger Lake (Candle) which is not an exceptionally deep lakt (probably 60' at most. i can catch the eyes during morning and night but during the day, it sucks. last year i purchased an underwater camera to determine whether the fish were there and not eating or just not there. what i found after drifting a good fishing area for an hour was that there were only 3 fish which i saw. at dusk in this same area there are fish everywhere. Where do they go.

i can understand that they may not be biting during the day, but for them to disappear is quite another. i should still be able to locate them with the camera or electronics.
thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Check the deeper water or maybe very shallow water too. In the summer I have no problem catching them in the day.

It also may be the lake, some lakes here in MN are not worth fishing during the day and some are not worth fishing during the night.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

rock formations and sand bars... walleyes tend to keep in the same areas, but will travel miles in a day as well... they are like people, go when they want, come back when they want, go alone, and go in groupes... lol you want the groups... i would say if your seeing nothing then check your rocks first... depth is just opinionated, but your goin to want to stay deeper than 15 feet this time of the year. if they were easy to catch, you prob. wouldn't be fishing for them


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You should get the In-Fisherman Handbook on Walleye. It is a great overview of the species with timely tactics to catch them any time of year and helps you figure out just where they are. You can find it at half.com for cheap.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

during the winter walleyes like places were they can feel safe and not be disturbed...so maybe any trees or like mention earlier rock piles or sand bars....but during the summer they are more active so they will move alot depending on the type of day you could find them anywhere.....


----------

